# Don't be bashful... post a picture.



## TSDTexan (May 18, 2017)

Post a picture of yourself.
Extra points if it's in your MA uniform.
Or boxing gear, etc.

Straight from tonight's class:
Helping a cohai with Pinan kata


----------



## TSDTexan (May 18, 2017)

.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 18, 2017)

Me on the right.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 18, 2017)




----------



## donald1 (May 18, 2017)




----------



## CB Jones (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Flatfish (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Dirty Dog (May 18, 2017)

Old-ish picture. From one of my books.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Tez3 (May 18, 2017)




----------



## CB Jones (May 18, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> View attachment 20715



I pictured you more like


----------



## Buka (May 18, 2017)

So nice to put faces with names. Kung Fu Wang's kind of scared me, though. (only in a Good way) (but still scared me)


----------



## Tez3 (May 18, 2017)

@CB Jones. I love you. xxx 

Dame Helen Mirren is amazing in real life too, the Dame bit is a real title, the female equivalent of being knighted. Another hero of mine is Joanna Lumley, threatened the government and made them give Gurkhas a proper pension. Kickass women.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 18, 2017)

Here is one from my Australian Seminar!  Chris Parker was my partner for this photo.


----------



## TSDTexan (May 18, 2017)

Buka said:


> So nice to put faces with names. Kung Fu Wang's kind of scared me, though. (only in a Good way) (but still scared me)


A young George Tekkai, just missing the rapier sword. En Garde


----------



## Steve (May 18, 2017)

Me.   I dyed that green Gi for my friend, who wanted it "neon green."    Cropped him out because I didn't ask him, but I've dyed Gi all kinds of colors and even done a tie dye or two.


----------



## Steve (May 18, 2017)

Huh.  I think of this when I read tez3 .  





CB Jones said:


> I pictured you more like


----------



## Steve (May 18, 2017)

Drop dear


----------



## JR 137 (May 18, 2017)

Two years ago, with Kaicho Tadashi Nakamura.  (I'm on the right)


----------



## TSDTexan (May 18, 2017)

Buka said:


> So nice to put faces with names. Kung Fu Wang's kind of scared me, though. (only in a Good way) (but still scared me)


----------



## TSDTexan (May 18, 2017)

Steve said:


> Drop dear



Here is my self image from Childhood


----------



## Buka (May 19, 2017)

My self image from childhood -  Robert Loggia playing Elfego Baca.


----------



## drop bear (May 19, 2017)

Steve said:


> Drop dear



I am more Russel Coight than Crocodile Dundee. 

I am sparring tomorrow I will see if I can ge an action shot.


----------



## drop bear (May 19, 2017)

Well I got a poser photo. 


 

Which of course prompted the danimal to try to kick me in the face.


----------



## Steve (May 19, 2017)

drop bear said:


> I am more Russel Coight than Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> I am sparring tomorrow I will see if I can ge an action shot.


Err...  you know that as far as America is concerned there are only two Australians: crocodile Dundee and whoever his girlfriend is.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 19, 2017)

Steve said:


> Err...  you know that as far as America is concerned there are only two Australians: crocodile Dundee and whoever his girlfriend is.


No; now it is Steve Erwin Jr, and who ever his girlfriend is.


----------



## drop bear (May 19, 2017)

Steve said:


> Err...  you know that as far as America is concerned there are only two Australians: crocodile Dundee and whoever his girlfriend is.



There is also Wolverine.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 19, 2017)

drop bear said:


> There is also Wolverine.


Tal Winkenfield


----------



## CB Jones (May 19, 2017)

Images on google image:

Buka






Tez






Drop bear






TSD texan






Headhunter






Kung fu wang


----------



## CB Jones (May 19, 2017)

Touch of death






Flatfish





Dirty dog





Xue sheng


----------



## Tames D (May 19, 2017)

CB Jones


----------



## Hyoho (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Flatfish (May 20, 2017)

The google images search pics are priceless


----------



## Buka (May 20, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Images on google image:
> 
> Buka
> 
> ...



Do I look fat in purple?  That could be devastating to one's inner purpleness.


----------



## JP3 (May 20, 2017)

From back in the day when I used to be able to jump out of the gym....


----------



## JP3 (May 20, 2017)

And here's a couple more recent ones from class.


----------



## JP3 (May 20, 2017)

I forgot to mention that in the recent ones, they are screencaps from class time videos, in which I'm right in the middle of explaining something or other, not necessarily demonstrating, so I look dumb.

But then, I usually look dumb, so no big deal I suppose.


----------



## Blindside (May 20, 2017)

Recent, post weapon grappling match.





And one from back in the kenpo days.


----------



## Headhunter (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 20, 2017)

TSDTexan said:


> Post a picture of yourself.
> Extra points if it's in your MA uniform.
> Or boxing gear, etc.
> 
> ...


My avatar meets both the basic and bonus requirements. What do I win?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 20, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> View attachment 20714
> 
> Old-ish picture. From one of my books.


The flag behind you makes it look like you're wearing a cape, kinda Elvis-style.


----------



## JR 137 (May 20, 2017)

The only sparring picture I have.  Annual beach training last year.  Of course I'm getting punched in the stomach.  I'm facing the camera.


----------



## Tames D (May 20, 2017)

*I see they spelled your name wrong, Gerry. 

Seymore Butts*



Seymore Butts, January 2007


----------



## JP3 (May 20, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> My avatar meets both the basic and bonus requirements. What do I win?


Here is your virtual cookie Gerry. Congratulations!


----------



## ks - learning to fly (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 20, 2017)

JP3 said:


> Here is your virtual cookie Gerry. Congratulations!


----------



## TSDTexan (May 21, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> My avatar meets both the basic and bonus requirements. What do I win?


----------



## TSDTexan (May 21, 2017)

.


----------



## drop bear (May 21, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> My avatar meets both the basic and bonus requirements. What do I win?



Wait. so does bloody mine.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 21, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Wait. so does bloody mine.
> 
> View attachment 20745


True, but only if someone has excellent vision can they tell that's your real face.

Of course, the'll instantly regret knowing that.


----------



## TSDTexan (Jun 21, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> My avatar meets both the basic and bonus requirements. What do I win?


you win the Noprize!


----------

